# Unhappy With Name



## Jesslan (Jul 18, 2008)

I might as well come out with it... I am *anal* about naming my little furkids. Their names have to be *perfect*.

Each day that goes by I'm more and more unhappy with 'Marek'. I love the name, but it doesn't seem like it fits him. At least to my mind. 

My biggest problem is that right now I've lost my baby name list for boys. So I can't come up with anything better at the moment. :banghead:


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I had Mateo's name picked out before I went to pick him up.
Lola popped into my head when I saw her, same with Stella.
I wanted to change Jojo's name, but he would answer to anything
but Joie

I guess if I did had a dog and wasn't sure what to call it, I wouldn't use any name around him until I found one I liked.

For the dog, the only thing the name does is let him be aware you are calling
him specifically ( lol, same for humans now that I think about it).

So I think you have time to decide what to call him, I'd just stop using
Marek in the meantime.
Just to the smoochy sound to get his attention.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i'm the same way , all my dog HAVE to have 4 names , and all the names have to sound good together or i'll hate the first name .

Like Korbin right now it's Korbin's white chocolate J. but i'm starting not to like it .


----------



## *Gemma* (May 18, 2009)

....................


----------



## BBC MOM (Jun 16, 2009)

I had Roxys name changed about a week after I got her. Her ukc name is Blue Bell and thats what she was called since birth. I got her at 11 months old, and when I would call her "Blue Bell" she would not come for the life of me. 
I went through so many names with her that when I finally said Roxy her ears came so erect and that head cock thing got me thinking she likes the name Roxy, so we stuck with that, and low and behold she comes every time when I call her. 
Got to love them, keep trying with different names and see what happens.
BBC Mom


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

BBCmom i also do that when picking a name and i'm not sure i'll just say the name threw out the day and see if i can stand say'n it for 15-20 years! lol

or i'll call my packs name and add the new name in and see how it sounds


----------



## kalena25 (Sep 3, 2005)

What about Maverick?


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I totally understand about having the perfect name. 
All my chi's had to have four letters in their name. The girls had to have two L's. Lola, Lily, & Lila. My boy I tried for the two L's but could only come up with the name Lyle and that's my brothers name. I don't think he would be to happy with me naming my dog after him. Lol! I choose Maxx because it had 4 letters well actually three, but the extra X made it work. Lol!
I had all the names picked out before I even saw or met each chi. I just knew what I wanted and it worked. I think each chi's name fits them quite well.
Anyways, I really like the name Marek. It's different and sounds nice when you say it out loud, but if you are not happy with it then try out different names until you find the right one.
Good luck!!!


----------



## Jesslan (Jul 18, 2008)

Maverick's kinda cool. It reminds me of 'Top Gun' with Tom Cruise & Val Kilmer. *BG*

Ugh, I keep coming up with girls names and very few boys ones.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

What kind of name do you like ?
Short, long, silly, regal, etc ?

I like the name Malcolm, but my last two addition have been girls.


----------



## Jesslan (Jul 18, 2008)

I tend to lean towards unique names. 

After thinking about it some more I realized I really want them to have 'matching' names. I guess like my parents did for myself and my brothers with the 'J' sound, except I'd like it to end in 'N' like Jaelyn's.

What are your thoughts about these?

Jaelyn and...

-Jaedan
-Jaeryn
-Jaeran

The more I think about it the more I like Jaeran/Jaeryn. Any other suggestions? Or thoughts?


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Girl, names are important. He will adapt to any name you have. Coco, after one year with my friend, didn't know her name. I like Jaeden a lot. Just don't want them too close that they don't know the difference. Andrew screamed for Coco tonight and Chloe came running, kinda funny, huh??? Pick what you like and don't feel one bit bad about it. 

Have you thought about Jake or something like that??? Or Jackson??? I'll keep thinking...


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Jack!! maybe?


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Well, I call my dogs by the wrong names all the time.

I've decided to call them all by the same name;
MATELLA LOJO !


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

starts with J ends in N = Jaxon, Jason

Please notice my new boy, below, is just called "male". I haven't a clue what to call him!


----------



## Brenda (Jul 28, 2008)

When I got tonka I had name him Yogi.
The more I said it the more I got to hate it.
My husband was against changing his name but I just had to.
I think he was around a month or more. I can not remember.
I just stated calling him Tonka, I would clapped my hands to get his attention 
I called him Tonka in a excited voice so he got lots of attention while I used his new name and had absolutely no problem changing his name.


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

how about jarek


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I like my furkids to have unique names as well, not the same ones that nearly everyone names their dogs. 

Britney derived from Ms. Spears herself
Butterfly came from the Mariah Carey song, "Butterfly."


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm the same way, the name HAS to be right! Don't worry about it, you can change a dog's name at any time and they will pick it up. My dogs each have more than one name I use for them, "pet" names besides their "real" names. Just start using the new name along with the old one and then drop the old one when they learn it. Should only take a few days. I always have a long list of names and have trouble settling on one. My Zanna is Princess Kozanna, Lacy is Chantilly Lace, and Cosmo is just Cosmo. All fit perfectly. Let's see, I like Bolt, Delaney, Denali, Drift, Fabio, Finn, Legend, Magic, Rainville, Ruggles, Sawyer, Skyler, Tally, Tuck, Wisk, Vanish, Zamboni. One of my favorite boy names is Remington. Had a blue Chi named Remington Steel My Heart.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

I quite like Jared, its similar but different!
I had to call mine names I wouldnt be embaressed to use in public also I like 'proper' names for pets. Adam and Hannah were my unused baby names. Mathew came with the name Fudge which to me is more for a rabbit or small furry. He never gets shortened tho, always Mathew!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Well I'll give you the names I like and which I want to call my future boys. My top one at the moment is Alfie I love the name it's so cute. I also like Scrappy and Mojo but Alfie is my fave.


----------



## Jesslan (Jul 18, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your suggestions! Like so many of you the names I pick for my furry little ones are names I would have chosen for my children had we had any. 

I'm down to these names (2 of which you guys suggested LOL):

1) Jaeran
2) Jaerak
3) Jaksan (Jaxen)

The following are out, because I have brothers with these names: James, Jonathan, Joshua, Jerome & Jason. LOL


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I like Jaksan the most out of those. I also forgot to mention another name I love for a Chi which is Jose (hosea) I imagine a Chi called Jose to have a little mexican accent lol


----------



## Jesslan (Jul 18, 2008)

*Finally Chose Marek's Forever Name! *



rcj1095 said:


> Andrew screamed for Coco tonight and Chloe came running, kinda funny, huh???


ROFL Sounds like our house. Now whenever I call anybody Jaelyn comes running. hehe I don't know if she's gotten confused about her own name with all the cats and dogs now in the house or if she's jealous and just wants the attention first. LOL



ladyj said:


> One of my favorite boy names is Remington. Had a blue Chi named Remington Steel My Heart.


I LOVE it! How romantically sweet is that??? :love10:

Well, my husband and I have decided on his name today. He threw out Jaerak right off the bat. And while I had pretty much decided on Jaksan he threw that out too because our last name is Johnson. LOL He thought it sounded wrong to name him Jaksan Johnson. (Other than the vets how often are you going use your dogs full name?? It's not like he's a child that's going to be called on in the classroom. LOL)

So we agreed on Jaeran. I gave him the middle name Khys.

Jaelyn Love and Jaeran Khys = Love plus Khysses equals Love and Kisses :love7:

Amazingly I found some alphabet stickers made for plastic pet crates last night at Walmart. So I bought two packs and put their names on their crates today.  I think they look adorable!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Wonderful choice. Now get that siggy changed girl. I think it's just perfect. How's our little boy doing???


----------



## Jesslan (Jul 18, 2008)

I just changed his ticker, so I have the siggy banner left to do. I think I'll do that tomorrow. 

Actually he has done really well yesterday and especially today. He was much more playful and active. Didn't hide so much. I even heard his first soft growl! LOL I was beginning to wonder if he had a voice or not. LOL I'd given him a hoof filled with beef and he growled when Lucius, the alpha male cat, tried to take it away from him. LOL

He scared and surprised me tonight. My husband was taking Junie and Oliver out before he left and Marek ran out the door before he knew it. He did his business on the lawn and (still not liking Daddy too much who was blocking the way to the porch) ran across the lawn, in between the bars on the porch and back in the door.

I can't tell you how scared I was he was going to run off! His tags STILL have not come. So he didn't have any kind of identification on him. (The microchipping is in the works.) And the woman we adopted him from said he was a runner. What a relief he ran back to me when I called. (All the while trying not to sound panicky.) LOL


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

That puts your heart into your throat, doesn't it??? I'm so glad he came back. Good boy. He's sooooo cute. I'm really glad all is going well with him there.


----------



## Jesslan (Jul 18, 2008)

Thank you! How is your fur family doing??


----------

